# Humminbird 788ci HD DI Bedienungsanleitung gesucht!



## zupferl (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Humminbird 788CI HD DI.
Kann jemand helfen?

Danke

Gruß
Frank


----------



## tmx (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 788ci HD DI Bedienungsanleitung gesucht!*

http://store.humminbird.com/media/document/788c-ci_Manual.pdf

Sorry habe es mit D. überlesen..


----------



## zupferl (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 788ci HD DI Bedienungsanleitung gesucht!*

Hallo tmx,

trotzdem Danke.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Wasserfee (1. August 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 788ci HD DI Bedienungsanleitung gesucht!*

frag mal bei uli beyer nach habe meine auch dort bekommen[|bigeyes


----------

